# Testing Amazon Linkmaker (Originally TEST)



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

http://B000WO253E enter URL for image (optional)[/IMG]


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

You rang?


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

I am trying the link maker again using Pidgeon's great tutorial for IE. First I was unable to keep all 3 screens/tabs open at the same time. Does anyone, anyone Betsy/Pidgeon have a way of checking what I did to see why cove didn't show up? I  know I got the ASIN # and thought I got the image. I do not see the tabs at the top that are mentioned in tutorial. If this is supposed to be quick I am doing something wrong.  

Thanks


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

I use Firefox, and I just figured out what I was doing wrong.  

What seems strange to me is that I open the reply box, click on linkmaker, click on Amazon, and then I have to go back to the reply box and click on linkmaker again to reopen it.  If I don't click on linkmaker the first time, Amazon doesn't open in a separate window.


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

Thanks Gertie, I installed Firefox specifically for using the link maker. It is an icon on my desk top but doesn't show across the top of my screen, everything up there is AOL. How do I get to Fire Fox, I guess you can tell I have BASIC computer skills. I have been attempting this link maker for 3 weeks now, not eveyday and am so darn frustrated with it.   I am having to do exactly the same thing you are with IE also. I woke up with a sinus HA this morning & that isn't helping but today is the day I want to FINALLY do this.


----------



## Dori (Oct 28, 2008)

I am trying this again and what I cannot accomplish is to have a post reply box open at the same time the linkmaker is open.


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

Dori, this time... 3rd try this morning I lost internet connection attempting to minimize 3 screens so I am done for now. I am going to get back to A Redbird Christmas to get me out of my grouchy, agitated, irritated, frustrated mood.    I would pay someone to come and show me how in the heck to accomplish this!!

Happy Kindling


----------



## Dori (Oct 28, 2008)

A great choice.  I have frozen my computer 3 times.  One thing wrong with the Redbird Christmas thing,  it ends too soon.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Linda Cannon-Mott said:


> Thanks Gertie, I installed Firefox specifically for using the link maker. It is an icon on my desk top but doesn't show across the top of my screen, everything up there is AOL. How do I get to Fire Fox, I guess you can tell I have BASIC computer skills. I have been attempting this link maker for 3 weeks now, not eveyday and am so darn frustrated with it.  I am having to do exactly the same thing you are with IE also. I woke up with a sinus HA this morning & that isn't helping but today is the day I want to FINALLY do this.


I'm no expert, but you might try checking properties. Right click on your Firefox icon, go to properties and click on the shortcut tab. Check to see if you have the following settings.

Target: "C:\Program Files\Mozilla Firefox\firefox.exe"

Start in:	"C:\Program Files\Mozilla Firefox"

That might take you directly to Firefox instead of to your browser's home page. Then I just bookmarked AT&T Home, or in your case AOL. When I was the computer guru at work, I found that AOL caused more connection problems than any other browser.

*Dori*, once I click on linkmaker for the second time, I have three tabs on top ... post reply, Amazon, linkmaker, and all three stay open until I close them. I don't know if this is how it's supposed to work, but it works for me.

Hope this helps.


----------



## Dori (Oct 28, 2008)

Tks Gertie.  Giving up for today.  Going to continue reading The Beetle, even though is scares me.


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

Linda Cannon-Mott said:


>


Linda, I looked at your post, and it looks like the code you copy/pasted is the default code.

This could happen if you are not clicking the 'Create KindleBoards links' button. You do that after you have copy/pasted the ASIN and the image URL into their respective fields on the Link-Maker page.

Try that!


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

Harvey I know I did not click 'Create Kindle Board Link' until after I copy and pasted ASIN # and image text this time but never saw the cover when I hit preview.


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

Still no picture!! I give up, enough frustration for one day. Back to Kindling.


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

You have to click the Create KindleBoards button link _prior_ to copying the resulting link. It doesn't look like you clicked it at all. Once you do that, a sample should appear at the bottom of the page.

Whether you use separate windows in your browser or tabs is completely irrelevant. It's just two ways to do essentially the same thing, which is to have more than one web page open at a time.


----------



## Dori (Oct 28, 2008)

Testing,  Audacity for Hope

I get how to do the AISN.
I get how to get the link to the image.

I do not know what to put in the#2 space,  Link Text

I do not know whick to SELECT  Link   or Image

I have no idea how to get all of this in my post which has disappeared.

I do see the image on my linkmaker this time for the first time.

I think I just need the order of the steps.  I watch the tutorial over and over,  I can barely see it and I cannot hear it with full volumn and hearing aids on full volumn.  Sorry to be such a pest.


----------



## Dori (Oct 28, 2008)

enter link text


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

Dori said:


> Testing, Audacity for Hope
> 
> I get how to do the AISN.
> I get how to get the link to the image.
> ...


You don't have to put anything in the Link Text box to make a picture, which is why I don't talk about it in the tutorial.

Your post is disappearing because you are clicking on the link maker without right-clicking and choosing a new tab or a new browser window.


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

^ Dori, that was perfect! Except for one small thing: the ASIN had a blank space at the end when you copy/pasted it. If you select it and make sure you don't pick up a blank space at the end of it, you'll be in business.


----------



## Dori (Oct 28, 2008)

thanks, here goes nothing.


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

You still have the extra space in the ASIN number. After you paste it, take your mouse all the way to the end of the box and make sure you have no spaces.


----------



## Dori (Oct 28, 2008)

Here goes nothing #2


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

^ YOU DID IT!

Sometimes it's hard to not accidentally pick up a blank space before or after the ASIN.

(In Firefox, you can double-click on the ASIN instead of dragging your mouse to select it. The ASIN should then be selected, without any blank space in there. Doesn't work the same in Internet Explorer, though.)

Related to your earlier post:



Dori said:


> ...I do not know what to put in the#2 space, Link Text
> 
> I do not know whick to SELECT Link or Image
> 
> ...


- You don't have to put anything in the Link Text box - it is there if you want to do a text link - i.e. clickable text as opposed to a clickable image in your post.

- To make a clickable image (i.e. the book cover), you select the Image Link code.
To make a clckable text (i.e. the name of the book), you select the Text Link code. When you do this, the clickable text will be whatever text you put in the Link Text box.

WAY TO GO, DORI!!

_(Corrected the instructions on double-clicking. Thanks, pidgeon!)_


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

Harvey said:


> Sometimes it's hard to not accidentally pick up a blank space before or after the ASIN. One technique is, instead of dragging your mouse to select the ASIN, instead just double-click on the ASIN. The ASIN should then be selected, without any blank space in there.


This doesn't work the same way in all browsers. Works fine in Firefox, in IE it picks up the extra space. This is why I encourage people to highlight the text, so you can see what you are grabbing.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Yay, Dori.  Major props for persevering.


----------



## Dori (Oct 28, 2008)

Thank you. Now one more test of a different book to see if I have it right.

Not the easiest way to pad your postings LOL.


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

pidgeon92 said:


> This doesn't work the same way in all browsers. Works fine in Firefox, in IE it picks up the extra space. This is why I encourage people to highlight the text, so you can see what you are grabbing.


Good catch - I've fixed my post so it doesn't confuse people. Thank you!


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

Dori said:


> Thank you. Now one more test of a different book to see if I have it right.
> 
> Not the easiest way to pad your postings LOL.


You are definitely earning your post-count today, Dori! The Link-Maker tool does does get easier, though, once you've got it working a time or two.


----------



## Dori (Oct 28, 2008)

Last pad of postings using the Link Maker Tool.

I am writing down the steps for future reference.











Couldn't find a Link Making for Dummies to post. I probably should read this book anyway.


----------



## Dori (Oct 28, 2008)

The best investment advice that you will ever receive.



Spoiler



Buy low. Sell high.


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

Dori said:


> Testing, Audacity for Hope
> 
> I get how to do the AISN.
> I get how to get the link to the image.
> ...


Dori please try this:

http://www.eliscopublishing.com/harveys_link_maker.asp

Jeff

EDIT:

Oops. While I was creating the page you figured it out. Good for you.


----------



## Dori (Oct 28, 2008)

I did read your post and checked it out.  A great choice of a book for trying it out.


----------



## Dori (Oct 28, 2008)

One of the mistakes that I had been making all along is that the image url is not all exposed in the properties box and I was skipping the last half of it.  Now I know to go until I see JPG


The other thing I thought I had to do step 2  the text link. I think I have it all figured out but still struggle with when to open the reply to post or New Post box.  I really think it can be even at the end maybe.


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

Jeff said:


> Dori please try this:
> 
> http://www.eliscopublishing.com/harveys_link_maker.asp
> 
> ...


Very nice write-up - thanks Jeff!!


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

Verena said I was olddddd..... so I just had to prove it by writing ASP.


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

Dori said:


> Last pad of postings using the Link Maker Tool.
> 
> I am writing down the steps for future reference.
> 
> ...


CONGRATS Dori!!!  I just tried agin but still can not get the pic of cover to show up. I will try agin tomorrow. Great job Dori!!


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

Dori said:


> Last pad of postings using the Link Maker Tool.
> 
> I am writing down the steps for future reference.
> 
> ...


Dori once you write the steps down, please email to me: [email protected]

No rush, not going to try anymore today, oh it is now night! 

I get the ASIN # and think I am getting all of the image info ending with jpg but still no cover 

I will be going to my daughter's for T'giving and I think she can show me if I don't get it before.

Thanks!


----------



## Dori (Oct 28, 2008)

Check your messages Linda and get back with me.


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

Dori said:


> Check your messages Linda and get back with me.


I got the message, thanks so much. I've practiced once, I am sure it is a small, simple thing I am doing incorrectly, still no cover.  I am going to keep trying. I don't have any questions, understand the concept.

Thanks Dori


----------



## Dori (Oct 28, 2008)

My problems were the space behind the AISN  

and not getting the whole Image URL for the book cover

and Not understanding that I skip text url. The image url said optional,  the text url did not.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

OK, maybe it's too early for a glass of wine. Or maybe not. I have a bottle of Cook's champagne and some orange juice--Mimosa's anyone?










Linda, here's what you posted:
[ url=http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/*enter ASIN*?ie=UTF8&tag=kbpst-20&linkCode=as2&camp=1789&creative=390957&creativeASIN=*enter ASIN*][ img ]*http://B000WO253E enter URL for image (optional)*[ /img][ /url]http://www.assoc-amazon.com/e/ir?t=kbpst-20&l=as2&o=1&a=[color=red][b]enter ASIN[/b][/color]][ /img]

Here's what it should have looked like:

[ url=http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/[color=blue][b]B000WO253E[/b][/color]?ie=UTF8&tag=kbpst-20&linkCode=as2&camp=1789&creative=390957&creativeASIN=[color=blue][b]B000WO253E[/b][/color]][img ][color=blue][b]http://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/410Z2EAK6XL._BO2,204,203,200_PIsitb-sticker-arrow-click,TopRight,35,-76_AA240_SH20_OU01_.jpg[/b][/color][ /img][ /url][ img]http://www.assoc-amazon.com/e/ir?t=kbpst-20&l=as2&o=1&a=[color=blue]B000WO253E[/color]][ /img]

You did get the ASIN in there, it's the B000WO253E. That should have been put in the "ASIN" replacing the "enter ASIN" that's already in the text box.

Then, in Firefox, right click the image you want to use on the Amazon page and slide down to "Copy Image Location" and release. It should copy the location of the image.

Go back to Linkmaker.

Click in the Image URL box and press CTRL-A to select everything in the box. It should all highlight.

Hit the delete key, leaving an empty box.

Then, press CTRL-V, it should paste the image location ending in ".jpg" If it doesn't you didn't get the image location copied.

Press the Create Kindleboards Link button. The screen should sort of flash. Scroll to the bottom and see if the picture is right. You can even click on the image to see if it goes to your book.

Move to the second "select" and click on it. It should highlight everything in the box above it. Press CTRL-C to copy it.

Go to your TEST message and paste (CTRL-V) the url. Use preview to see if it works.

If you still can't make it work, we'll take it step by step.

Betsy


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

Linda,

Rather than going through the steps again, I would like you to describe what you are doing - list it step by step - when you are on the Amazon page trying to copy the picture.


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

Thanks for the help Betsy and Pidgeon. I am using IE.

1. Click reply or new topic.
2. Open Link Maker
3. Click on Amazon, choose book, scroll down and copy ASIN # without spaces
4. Paste # in ASIN on link maker page
5. Right click on book on Amazon
6. Properties
7. Hilite all of Image URL by pulling over and down ending with jpg; CTRL C; OK
8. CTRL V in image URL Box on Link maker page
9.Click: Create Kindleboard Link Maker
10. Click Select
11. CTRL C 
12. Back to REPLY CTRL V

Over the last 2 days Ihave practiced 8 to 10 times but I never get the book cover on the link maker page when I preview

I've had a sinus HA for 2 days so I've only tried 2 times today.

Thanks guys!


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

It sounds exactly right. I presume you’re getting the information that you paste in from the Image Link field?


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

Still no cover pic


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

Jeff said:


> It sounds exactly right. I presume you're getting the information that you paste in from the Image Link field?


Yes I am Jeff. I just tried again and my text looked like Betsy's with the ASIN # and all but each time I click SELECT, there is never the cover pic. 

Thanks for trying to help, I know I have the steps correct; just can't figure out why no pic


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

I hate to run out on you, Linda, but I have an appointment. Let me think about it and I'll send you a PM later. I know we can figure this out.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Linda Cannon-Mott said:


> Yes I am Jeff. I just tried again and my text looked like Betsy's with the ASIN # and all but each time I click SELECT, there is never the cover pic.
> 
> Thanks for trying to help, I know I have the steps correct; just can't figure out why no pic


Try testing again and posting...let me look at what actually appears again. I'll see if I can replicate it....

Betsy


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

Hi Betsy, I tried about 30 minutes ago. Can you look at that one, before I posted it looked just like yours with the ASIN # and everything but when I click select there is no cover pic.   When I did CTRL V to my post all that showed up was the little pic box with red x ... see below. Hubby and I are going out to eat but I will check back shortly. 4th post below.


Thanks


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

[ url=http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B000OT8GDKenter ASIN?ie=UTF8&tag=kbpst-20&linkCode=as2&camp=1789&creative=390957&creativeASIN=B000OT8GDKenter ASIN][ img]http://amazon.com/images/I/418KhToc9YL._SL160_AA115_.jpgenter URL for image (optional)[ /img ][ /url][ img]http://www.assoc-amazon.com/e/ir?t=kbpst-20&l=as2&o=1&a=B000OT8GDKenter ASIN][/img ]

The first thing I see is that the text that's already in the linkmaker boxes is still there. You need to deleete all of that before pasting your link info in. Also, there's something wrong with the image link at the end, I have to check it.

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

[ url=http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B000OT8GDK?ie=UTF8&tag=kbpst-20&linkCode=as2&camp=1789&creative=390957&creativeASIN=B000OT8GDK][img ]http://amazon.com/images/I/418KhToc9YL._SL160_AA115_.jpg[ /img][ /url][ img]http://www.assoc-amazon.com/e/ir?t=kbpst-20&l=as2&o=1&a=B000OT8GDK[ /img]

[ url=http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B000OT8GDK?ie=UTF8&tag=kbpst-20&linkCode=as2&camp=1789&creative=390957&creativeASIN=B000OT8GDK][color=green]http://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/418KhToc9YL._SL500_AA242_PIkin-dp-500,BottomRight,-11,38_AA280_SH20_OU01_.jpg[/color][ /img][ /url][ img]http://www.assoc-amazon.com/e/ir?t=kbpst-20&l=as2&o=1&a=B000OT8GDK][ /img]

The problem is with the image link you're putting in...I'm going to try to duplicate it.

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> [ url=http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B000OT8GDK?ie=UTF8&tag=kbpst-20&linkCode=as2&camp=1789&creative=390957&creativeASIN=B000OT8GDK][img ]http://amazon.com/images/I/418KhToc9YL._SL160_AA115_.jpg[ /img][ /url][ img]http://www.assoc-amazon.com/e/ir?t=kbpst-20&l=as2&o=1&a=B000OT8GDK[ /img]
> 
> [ url=http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B000OT8GDK?ie=UTF8&tag=kbpst-20&linkCode=as2&camp=1789&creative=390957&creativeASIN=B000OT8GDK][color=green]http://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/418KhToc9YL._SL500_AA242_PIkin-dp-500,BottomRight,-11,38_AA280_SH20_OU01_.jpg[/color][ /img][ /url][ img]http://www.assoc-amazon.com/e/ir?t=kbpst-20&l=as2&o=1&a=B000OT8GDK][ /img]
> 
> ...


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Linda Cannon-Mott said:


> I've had a sinus HA for 2 days so I've only tried 2 times today.
> 
> Thanks guys!


Sorry about your sinus headache, know how bad those are!!! Sleep!

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Um, Miss Moderator, maybe this discussion is better had under the forum tips and tricks or something?



Ann


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

I see exactly what you did. You posted the ASIN number in both boxes. You need to paste the URL from the Amazon.com page (after you right -click, properties, highlight the entire image address). 

This is what needs to be pasted in the Image URL box for that book (note I put a space after the first letter):

h ttp://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/418KhToc9YL._SL500_AA242_PIkin-dp-500,BottomRight,-11,38_AA280_SH20_OU01_.jpg

Then click CREATE LINK.

Then Click SELECT below the Image Link box. Copy and paste into your post.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

pidgeon92 said:


> I see exactly what you did. You posted the ASIN number in both boxes. You need to paste the URL from the Amazon.com page (after you right -click, properties, highlight the entire image address).
> 
> This is what needs to be pasted in the Image URL box for that book (note I put a space after the first letter):
> 
> ...


Verena, are you sure? When I do that, I get:
[ url=http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B000OT8GDK?ie=UTF8&tag=kbpst-20&linkCode=as2&camp=1789&creative=390957&creativeASIN=B000OT8GDK][ img]B000OT8GDK[ /img][ /url][ img]http://www.assoc-amazon.com/e/ir?t=kbpst-20&l=as2&o=1&a=B000OT8GDK][ /img]

Linda had this:
[ url=http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B000OT8GDKenter ASIN?ie=UTF8&tag=kbpst-20&linkCode=as2&camp=1789&creative=390957&creativeASIN=B000OT8GDKenter ASIN][ img]h ttp://amazon.com/images/I/418KhToc9YL._SL160_AA115_.jpgenter URL for image (optional)[ /img ][ /url][ img]h ttp://www.assoc-amazon.com/e/ir?t=kbpst-20&l=as2&o=1&a=B000OT8GDKenter ASIN][/img ]

I haven't been able to figure out where she got the image link h ttp://amazon.com/images/I/418KhToc9YL._SL160_AA115_.jpg


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Ann Von Hagel said:


> Um, Miss Moderator, maybe this discussion is better had under the forum tips and tricks or something?
> 
> 
> 
> Ann


Well, it probably should have started there and we'll move it soon, I'm sure, but we're trying to respond to Linda's specific question and I hate to move it before she's come back. I did change the title to make it easier for people to ignore if they're not interested. Give us the day if you can. 

Betsy


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> I haven't been able to figure out where she got the image link h ttp://amazon.com/images/I/418KhToc9YL._SL160_AA115_.jpg




That's the first half of the image url address on the properties window. Looks like she didn't capture it all then put a .jpg on the end.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

pidgeon92 said:


> That's the first half of the image url address on the properties window. Looks like she didn't capture it all then put a .jpg on the end.


Doesn't the image url start with h ttp://ecx.images-amazon.com?

I'm confused...need more wine. 

Betsy


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

Betsy I don't mind you moving the thread to TIPS since it is distracting others. I should have posted it there to begin with. I am back this morning but I imagine it will be after work before I can try again. Woke up with no sinus HA this morning & feel like a new woman!   

I know I only posted the ASIN # in the ASIN box, I didn't post it in the image URL.

I was trying to post James Patterson's Cross cover. The image URL I posted was when I right click on the cover, click properties, hi lite the URL by dragging across and down ending in JGP and then I CTRL V to image link and click Create Link.

I will wait for a response & if the opportunity allows will practice here.

Ya'll have the patience of Job, more than I can say for myself! Appreciate ya'll!


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)




----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

This is what I saw prior to post:
url=http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B000FC271Genter ASIN?ie=UTF8&tag=kindle-20&linkCode=as2&camp=1789&creative=390957&creativeASIN=B000FC271Genter ASINimg
amazon.com/images/I/21iiwwjkINL._SL150_jgp/img/urlimghttp:www.assoc-amazon.com/e/ir?t+kindleboards-
20&1=as2&o=1&a=B000fc27GenterASIN/img

I was trying to post the first book under Amazon Kindle Mover's and Shakers, something about Wild Aniamls


----------



## Dori (Oct 28, 2008)

I can find no such book.  I do know the aisn has 10 digits.


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

Dori said:


> I can find no such book. I do know the aisn has 10 digits.


Morning Dori, the book is Wild Animals I Have Known. Maybe I left off a number on the ASIN, I will try again.


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

Dori said:


> oops you had 10 digits the G being the last one.


Yes I just went back and checked. I'll just keep practicing, I know it has to be something so simple. I thought maybe it was my computer but I'm at work today. Just want to bang my head on the desk!


----------



## Dori (Oct 28, 2008)




----------



## Dori (Oct 28, 2008)

Linda, I just sent you a PM  with the code from this post so you can print and compare to your post.

Good Luck,  Dori,  YOu Will get this, cuz I did.

OOPS this didn't work    it put the picture of the book
Now I have copied the text and put it in word and will compare to your post.


----------



## Dori (Oct 28, 2008)

check your email.


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)




----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

Did I do it??  I had not been copying the entire URL address from the book cover after hitting properties. Is anything missing?   We are making progess here Dori!  

Oops it doesn't link to Amazon when I click the book, so now what?


----------



## Dori (Oct 28, 2008)

When you click modify your last post you see enter aisn a couple of places,  that should not be there.


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)




----------



## Dori (Oct 28, 2008)

WAY TO GO!


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

OK I checked my text to the one you emailed me and it is the same there is no enter ASIN. If I can get it to link to Amazon I've conquered it with MUCH HELP from my kindle buddies. Betsy can you check this for me, got the cover thanks to Dori but no link to Amazon?


----------



## Dori (Oct 28, 2008)

YOUR last one has the link.


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

By George I think WE got it!! I am going to be a posting maniac now!    

THANKS to Dori, Betsy, Pidgeon, Harvey, and Jeff and if I left anyone out I'm sorry! A stupid, can we say stupid mistake on my part! This made my day so it shows how really sick I am when it comes to being a Kindleholic!


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)




----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

WOO HOO my testing and practicing days are over!


----------



## Dori (Oct 28, 2008)

No they are just beginning.  LOL


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

LOL thanks for the one on one this morning Dori. Wish we close nough to share a glass of wine.


----------



## Sailor (Nov 1, 2008)

Linda Cannon-Mott said:


>


CONGRATULATIONS LINDA

WOW, you are the most persevering, patient, AND determined person I have seen to stay with it long enough
to get that darn code to work! Good For YOU!


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

Thanks Sailor, it was driving me insane & I knew it had to be something simple. Couldn't have done it without all the help form Kindle buddies!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Congratulations, Linda!!!!

Sorry, I was at therapy this morning and couldn't help you, but sounds like you had the help you needed. What were you doing wrong (it will help me when other people have problems, because trust me, you are not the only person to do whatever you did!

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Your image not showing, Dori?

Betsy


----------



## Dori (Oct 28, 2008)

Tried to snag Linda's bookworm and got it in Flickr but didn't show up here so I removed it.


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

Oh Betsy I love the fireworks, they are beautiful! I was making a very stupid mistake... not copying the top of the image address on the one you click right on cover and go to properties. I was only copying bottom line. Pidgeon even demonstates it in her great tutorial but I made the SAME darn mistake consistently. Dori sent me an email of her text and that is how I found it. Can you send her some flowers or champagne from me since you know how to do the pics?

Thanks for all your help!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Dori, Linda wanted you to have these:


----------



## Dori (Oct 28, 2008)

Wow  Beeutiful!!  Thank you both.

Now I am going to sit back under blankey, with hot tea and read the book you gave me the link to.


----------



## cush (Oct 27, 2008)

HOORAY, LINDA! 
I have been following your trials and tribulations and rooting for you. I imagaging others have been too. I struggled for hours too and finally discovered I was not even copying the image output of the LinkMaker properly!


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

Thank you so much Cush! I have been a link making maniac today.     It was the simplest thing, I wasn't copying the entire image address.


Happy Kindling!


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

Congratulations Linda!!


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

Thanks Angela! That just made my day.


----------



## Dori (Oct 28, 2008)

It worked, however you did the link text not link image.


----------



## JoAnn (Nov 10, 2008)

Thank you. I can hardly wait for my Kindle.


----------



## JoAnn (Nov 10, 2008)

I bet I've read those instructions for the last hour!!

Now, how do I make it smaller?  Mine is so big!!


----------



## JoAnn (Nov 10, 2008)

I think I found out how...direct it to a smaller picture....here goes!!


----------



## Dori (Oct 28, 2008)

It is not anything you did.  It is just the size of the book in Amazon that you selected.  I did it and got the same size.


----------



## Dori (Oct 28, 2008)

You did it, but I have no idea how.


----------



## JoAnn (Nov 10, 2008)

Dori:

I just found a smaller picture of the book on Amazon and copied that image url.  Each picture must have its own url....I'm glad there is somewhere on here to practice.

Is there a chat feature with KindleBoards?


----------



## Dori (Oct 28, 2008)

not yet.  Has been talked about.


----------



## Dori (Oct 28, 2008)

In any case, you did it and did it well.  There will be no stopping you now.


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

JoAnn said:


> Dori:
> 
> I just found a smaller picture of the book on Amazon and copied that image url. Each picture must have its own url....I'm glad there is somewhere on here to practice.
> 
> Is there a chat feature with KindleBoards?


Yes, chat is coming - still a couple of weeks out.

Good work on getting Link-maker to work for you!!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

JoAnn said:


> I bet I've read those instructions for the last hour!!
> 
> Now, how do I make it smaller? Mine is so big!!


You can put "width=200" in the first img tag as shown below in red. You can use any number, I usually use 200 for my book covers. You can also use this in pics you post so that they aren't gigantic. I use 400 for personal photos.

(url=http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B000OCXHRW?ie=UTF8&tag=kbpst-20&linkCode=as2&camp=1789&creative=390957&00creativeASIN=B000OCXHRW)[ img width=200]http://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/41Dr0zDh7qL._SL500_AA242_PIkin-dp-500,BottomRight,-11,38_AA280_SH20_OU01_.jpg[ /img][ /url][ img]http://www.assoc-amazon.com/e/ir?t=kbpst-20&l=as2&o=1&a=B000OCXHRW][/img ]


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

Dori said:


> In any case, you did it and did it well. There will be no stopping you now.


I love it... Dori is now teaching people to use the linkmaker! Way to go Dori!


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

Dori is the one that took so much time with me through PM's and I was able to find the silly mistake I was consistently making. I had help from many others also, Betsy, Pidgeon, Harvey & I'm sure I've left out someone. Dori finally emailed me her text & by checking it with mine I saw I was leaving out part of the image URL. So much frustration and cursing for such a silly mistake.


----------



## Dori (Oct 28, 2008)

I should be able to teach this now.  I made every possible mistake and they say you learn from your mistakes.  I had lots of lessons.  Slow learner but once I got it I did several that day and the next to reinforce it in my shriveled up brain.


----------



## JoAnn (Nov 10, 2008)

Dori - I think it's wonderful that you learned so much from your mistakes that you are using it to teach others...I appreciated it!!


----------



## thejackylking #884 (Dec 3, 2008)

Just testing link maker

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/0765362643?ie=UTF8&tag=kbpst-20&linkCode=as2&camp=1789&creative=390957&creativeASIN=0765362643


----------



## thejackylking #884 (Dec 3, 2008)

trying again.

Wizards First Rule


----------



## Dori (Oct 28, 2008)




----------



## Dori (Oct 28, 2008)

Question.  If you choose quote on a book cover message that contains the link, can you see the actual link and then compare to your link to see what has gone awry?


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

Dori said:


> Question. If you choose quote on a book cover message that contains the link, can you see the actual link and then compare to your link to see what has gone awry?


Only if you have the ability to *Modify* the message. I have the modify button for all posts, you may only have it for your posts. In that case, if you have quoted someone else's message that contains a link, and then click on modify AFTER you have posted it, you should be able to see the entire bbcode for that link.


----------



## Dori (Oct 28, 2008)

I was just trying to think of easy way for a link making learner if they could begin to quote the message with the book cover on it they could see the text that made the book cover appear.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Dori said:


>


Actually, Dori, I think if you quote a message, for example I quoted your message with the link, you can see the actual text of the link. Verena is global, she always has the modify button so she may not be aware of this. I can only modify in Book Corner and in Accessories but I can quote anywhere and see the link and see what's gone awry. I've done this quite often.

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

thejackylking said:


> Just testing link maker
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/0765362643?ie=UTF8&tag=kbpst-20&linkCode=as2&camp=1789&creative=390957&creativeASIN=0765362643


Jackylking--

Your link works fine. You can have it show the Book's title by entering the Book's Title, Wizard's First Rule in the "Link Text" box, and the ASIN in the ASIN box, as you did, then clicking on the Create Kindleboards Link, as you did. Then, scroll down and click on the "select text" hyperlink below the Text Link box. That will automatically highlight all the text in the box. Copy it (CTRL-C) and then paste as desired. What should appear when you paste is a clickable Wizard's First Rule









Hope this helps! Keep working on it, that's what this thread is for!

Betsy


----------



## thejackylking #884 (Dec 3, 2008)

Think I've got it now. Thanks.

Dragonheart: Anne McCaffrey's Dragonriders of Pern


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

Congrats Jackylking. Besy I have a question for you, I have posted several links but the Kindle pic and Kindle Edition never show up. Suggestions anyone?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Linda Cannon-Mott said:


> Congrats Jackylking. Besy I have a question for you, I have posted several links but the Kindle pic and Kindle Edition never show up. Suggestions anyone?


Linda, if you can direct me to where you made the links, after I get back from knee therapy, I can help you.

Betsy


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Linda, if you can direct me to where you made the links, after I get back from knee therapy, I can help you.
> 
> Betsy


I made them in Bargain Books, and also Christian Fiction. I get the book pic & th elink works but the Kindle logo never show up. 
Thanks, no rush.


----------



## Dori (Oct 28, 2008)

Is the book icon you click on when you make the link the one showing a kindle beside it?


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

They do Dori, at least some of them do.

Linda


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Linda try posting one here, I'm not sure what you mean by the Kindle pic

Betsy


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Linda try posting one here, I'm not sure what you mean by the Kindle pic


She means the little Kindle that shows up in the bottom right corner of the Kindle books....










It depends on what picture you copy.... I've noticed on Internet Explorer sometimes you don't get the same picture as you see on the screen.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Thanks, I wasn't sure if that's what she meant.  I haven't noticed it not appearing, but not all the pictures have it anyway, so I might not have thought about it.

Betsy


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

pidgeon92 said:


> She means the little Kindle that shows up in the bottom right corner of the Kindle books....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I use IE so perhaps that is what it is. The majority of books did have the little Kindle. It's not a big deal, as long as I get the cover and the link to Amazon works. I may try it later here & see what I get.

Thanks guys!


----------



## ArmyWife (Mar 16, 2009)

Just testing to see if I understand how the links work...


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

Good job.


----------

